# does any body shoot a bowtech????????????



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

im really wantin to know if anybody else shoots a bowtech


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

i shoot a bowtech miranda. tell me what kind of bow you shoot 
:thumbs_up


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

This place is loaded with us bowtech shooters.


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Patriot VFT


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

what kind of bowtech do u shoot 

i shoot a miranda


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

im gettin an equalizer


----------



## bowdj (Jul 21, 2006)

alleigence:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowman16 (Oct 31, 2006)

I shoot the Justice


----------



## Ridge Buster (Oct 26, 2006)

Tribute all the way:thumbs_up


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

2006 Allegiance & Hoyt UltraElite 2005
Both are nice bows to shoot


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

bowtech72 said:


> im really wantin to know if anybody else shoots a bowtech


Never heard of them....they must be new..?


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*Constitution*

I shoot a Mathews Conquest4 for 3d but Bowtech's Constitution is a sweet shooting 3d bow.:wink:


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> Never heard of them....they must be new..?


i know youve said that before... :darkbeer:


----------



## Rockhopper (Dec 6, 2006)

tribute!


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Tribute
&
Old Glory


----------

